# My bunny passed



## kimber_lee_314 (Jan 29, 2012)

Lost my sweet old bunny, Coco this morning.  She was at least 9 years old and lived a happy life binkying all over the yard, but I will miss her greatly.


----------



## torti (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear....


----------



## jkingler (Jan 29, 2012)

My best friend, who normally is not a friend to animals (and often harassed my cats and my dog when we were kids) is head over heels for a couple of bunnies that he and his wife now have. They are calming, charming, sometimes silly and very lovely creatures, so I can only imagine how happy you are to have had her and how sad you are that she is gone. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ascott (Jan 29, 2012)

Rest in peace Coco.....I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## wellington (Jan 29, 2012)

I am so sorry. I had bunnies when I was a kid. They are always so cute


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry, to be hearing this. *hugs*


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 29, 2012)

So sorry for you loss.


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 30, 2012)

so sorry. i know how you feel. my little bunny stymie passed away not long ago. he was over 12 years old. your bunny lived a long and happy life. it gets better with time. again so very sorry.


----------



## terryo (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry Kimber....hugs.


----------



## Angi (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. I might know a couple people wanting to rehome rabbits if you want another one. Your rabbit was lucky to have someone want it it's whole life. Too many people get sick of them.


----------

